# HAUNTED RADIO'S THANKSGIVING SHOW: kane hodder, evil dead, 31, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate Thanksgiving with news on Kane Hodder, Mad Monster Horror Expo, Jurassic World, Evil Dead, the Devil's Carnival: Alleluia, 31, and more!!

Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with Adam Sandler and the Thanksgiving Song, and then on a new edition of Top Ten, we give you our Top Ten Horror movies taking place on a specific holiday or special event!! All of this and so much more on the November 26 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-112614.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

